# Flounder Galore!!!



## troutmanmike (Mar 15, 2006)

Decided to go fishing with Chrisnitro, despite the wind howling at a good clip. I fished the East Shoreline of Trinity looking for Specks. Well that plan went out the door quick because on the first couple of cast Chris catches flounder, so i change my rig and start bouncing of the bottom and we were hitting the flounder pretty good. We caught small ones and keepers. Before the bite died out we had 15 flounder between 15-21 inches, and we did end up catching 1 trout at 17 inches, and a drum. nice day on the water. All fish caught on live shrimp and plastics in red and white.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

hmm. nice report.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Congrats, my favorite fish to eat.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

double hmm


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Triple hmmmmmmmmm!!!!

Man!!! I was gonna go after some flatties tonight but talked myself out of it!:headknock 

Seein this just made me try and rearrange my schedule for next weekend!!!!

Great cooler of flounder...sounds like a perfect day! Congrats!


----------



## therealspeckcatcher (Mar 7, 2006)

hmmm! hmmmmm!hmmmm!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Cool report!


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

great catch! glad yall had a good day with the flatties. IM JEALOUS!!


----------



## Stickemfisherman (May 6, 2006)

That's awesome! Great Catch fellas!


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Nice flatties.....makes me wanna go fishing!


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

nice flatties...


----------



## reel lax (Apr 26, 2005)

Nice report and pics....I got to get out there.


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

Dang you are good and versital too! Great report!!


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

nice report


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

Nice mess o flatties!!! I'm hoping to jump on some myself soon.....but it always seems to be by accident that I land a flattie!!!


Mike


----------



## chrisnitro (Apr 24, 2005)

had a blast, the bite was great...can't wait to go back...his name should be Trout/Flounderman Mike...


----------



## Mitchw123456 (Aug 14, 2005)

I gotta put that forth hmmm in there as that was my exact reaction to reading this. Nice report


----------



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

Great report and catch.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Good job Mike and Chris!! You did real good!!! Naw Chris, Mike's new name should be Trout/flounderman/trailerrepairman Mike!!


----------



## chrisnitro (Apr 24, 2005)

lol, that is true....cya in a few weeks


----------



## Weigh Master (Jan 15, 2006)

Makes ya wanna' fish our tourney Nov. 17th-19th...........Tickets on sale Oct.18th at Boyd"s One Stop at the base of the Texas City Dike. See our mail-in/registration form and flier at areas TBA, also; soon to be posted on 2CoolFishing.com , under "upcoming events".


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

That box is a beautiful sight! Congrats. CF?


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

Nice going Mike! Looks like yall had fun!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Heck of a catch Mike


----------



## chrisnitro (Apr 24, 2005)

Zork it was a blast besides the ride to the honeyhole...we got beat up badd...my boat doesn't have a deep V so we got roughed up a bit but it was all worth it.


----------



## YAKUM!!! (May 23, 2006)

I will be searching for these creatures tues and wed...nice catch.


----------



## Captain Nathan Gray (Oct 19, 2006)

Nice report good looking fish!!!


----------



## QuackWhacker (Feb 4, 2006)

Cool. I have never caught more than two flounder at a time no matter what I am doing.


----------



## layton (Oct 15, 2006)

They look good to me way to go!


----------



## john66 (Aug 3, 2006)

nice catch and good report.I will be out this weekend trying to put some in the box


----------



## chrisnitro (Apr 24, 2005)

we might be back out trying fill the freezer


----------

